# Went on Kohl's perfume sniff-o-rama..Thoughts. (britney, kimora, hillary, etc)



## luvsic (Feb 14, 2009)

I went to Kohl's yesterday with my mom and we were all sniffing perfumes like crazy (where are the coffee beans when you need them?! I was practically ODing on that stuff by the end of it!) And I would just like to share some of my thoughts if you guys were interested in any of them! I'll tell you all I can remember. I'm not good at catagorizing scents as like "hints of jasmine" or anything like that, so bear with me  

*Britney Spears: Curious*: *9/10* - Ok, I'm going to be biased here because I have already loved Curious for forever (just never purchased it for some reason). I really love this scent. I ended up buying it out of all the rest, I find it really intoxicating and seductive, with just a twinge of flirty. It's definitely a floral scent and the bottle, as most of you probably know, is tres adorable! I can't stop smelling it!!

*Britney Spears: In Control Curious: 7/10* - I find this to be a sleepy, more vanilla-y version of curious. It's a little more mysteriously sexy and a little less flirty. It smells nice and kind of sleepy. For some reason I expected this to be a bold scent, but it reminds me a lot of midnight fantasy actually. I think it's the vanilla notes. It comes in a black bottle that is shaped like the original curious. It's not my favorite scent, I wouldn't buy a bottle of it. But it was ok.

*Britney Spears: Believe: 5/10* - When I first saw this ad in a magazine and tore it open to smell, it smelled SOOO good. I was addicted to it. Little did I know that the after-scent was TERRIBLE! At first it smells very fruity and fresh with a kind of unfamiliar note that makes it alluring (I think it's the honeydew or something) it smells kind of like a starburst at first sniff. But then, good god did this give me a headache after 10 minutes after I just sprayed a little onto my wrists! It smelled REALLY artificial by the end of the day. They're going for a "fresh & fruity" scent but it doesn't smell fresh at all after a while.
*
Britney Spears: Midnight Fantasy*:* 6/10* - mmmm, I actually liked this one a lot. It smells nice, but I just don't think it's the scent for me It has vanilla in it, I could definitely smell that, and it's very sleepy and sensual. It reminds me of "Curious in control" a lot. However, to me It doesn't have any element of surprise in it...maybe it's just not a "me" scent though...it could work for other girls!
*
Celine Dion: Sensational:* *6/10 *- this fragrance isn't bad (even though I'm not really a fan of Celine's) but it smells more mature, definitely, and not appropriate for my age. It's more of a heavy scent, I would catagorize it as a more spicy yet floral scent. 
*
Hillary Duff: With love*: *4/10* - It smells kind of nice, sweet and a little musky to begin with, but after a while it begins to smell like old lady. I found it to be pretty nausiating after having it on my wrists for a while, which isn't good. The lotion made my mom gag. She's usually picky about scents but I had to agree with her on this one. It's a no for me.

*JLO: Glow: 3/10* - One word: YUCK. I got a whole whiff of this scent and it's undescribibly bad. It just smells really sour to me...I don't really know how else to describe it, it's like a perfume factory exploded and every scent ever is mixed together...which, according to the ingredients in this thing, is true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
JLO: Glow after dark: 1/10 *- I didn't think it could get any worse than glow, but it does. I HATE this scent. It just smells disgusting, absolutely disgusting to me. It's overpowering, pungent, and it's too much going on at once. It also smells really cheap, and like ten thousand more scents have been thrown into this bottle to make it even worse. 
*
Kimora Lee Simmons: Golden Goddess: 5/10* - I thought this would smell sassy and good, but it really was nothing special to me. I can't remember exactly what it smelled like, but it wasn't fantastic. It wasn't really a floral scent, and definitely had some attitude in it. 

*Ralph Lauren: Hot: 3/10 *- Ew. I was very disappointed. This smelled overpowering and in a bad way. It was aiming to be a spicy, yet crisp scent to me, but it failed miserable. It STUNK, in fact. It almost had kind of a "biting" smell to it, if you know what I mean. Yetch. 

*Elizabeth Arden: Provocative Woman: 1/10* - I wanted to like this perfume. I really did. I LOVE the commercial with Catherine Zeta Jones..I expected the perfume to smell just as sexy. And what did I get? A perfume that smelled like a skunk, and I'm not even exaggerating. It smelled way too overpowering, old, and was just a completely odious product. I would give it a 0, but the 1 is keeping it afloat just because I like the commercial so much.   

*Paris Hilton: Heiress: 7/10 *- Not a fan of the girl, but the perfume smells fresh and nice. It has a really flirty, cutesy, "pink frilly princess" scent to it. It's light, but it also has a bit of attitude. I told my mom this perfume smells like a "brat perfume" lol, even though it smells good. 

I might make a Kohl's run again, but that's all for now! Hope it gave you a little insight on some perfumes


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

i used to work at kohls and loved playing with their perfumes!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

I know! It's fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mom and I went through a lot of them and I finally settled with curious


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

I like curious, it's a good spring time scent i think


----------

